# Is there any truth to the rumor.......



## FyrFytr998 (Sep 19, 2007)

That Blue Pitbulls are more prone to health problems than other colored Pits?

My wife absolutely loves Blue colored pits, and wants to get one the next time out. I've been told that this color in particular is known to have more health issues than Pits of other colors. I myself like them too, but prefer Pits that are patched rather than solid or brindle.

I tried to search for it, but came up with nothing. Or my search skills suck, lol.


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

i have heard that they may be prone to more skin issues, but i dont know this from experience just something i remember over hearing at our local pet store. i am sure if you find a quality breeder you can avoid health issues


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

It's true that blue pits are more prone to skin issues such as dermititis, but other than that they're the same as any other pits.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Many of your blue coated bull terrier breeds are more prone to getting skin issues like Bacterial, fungal infections, staph, viral & alopecia

All the color coated bull terrier breeds are prone to get allergies, demodex & dermatitis. 

Some of this can be hereditary and some can be the lack of a good immune system.

Deb


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

im going through skin issues as we speak with my girl. but i belive blue's and all white have the most skin problems ( could be wrong , have been before ).


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Figgy1682 said:


> im going through skin issues as we speak with my girl. but i belive blue's and all white have the most skin problems ( could be wrong , have been before ).


You are very much correct. White dogs have hearing problems as well. What kind of skin issues are you going thru?

Deb


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

at first it was just the regular little bully bumps ( little puss jewels ) now there getting biger and bigger , like welts. i been using a medicated shampoo on her 2 times a week ( vets order ) and before that he gave me antibiotics. she still gets the outbreaks but i think its more from here chewing at them and scratching them. i got a appointment with the vet saturday so hopefully he finds out whats wrong.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*skin issuess too--longish*

I've got skin issues too. 
What I see with my kids are white crusty patches starting at the jawline and then progressing over the body if not caught in time. The vet said it wasn't red mange or anything, "just a generic skin infection because they are prone to them". I am giving abx as ordered.

What I noticed is my Lucky boy (8 months) had it at the end of July when we got him. We got his treated but my Ruthie girl (6 months)caught it. At first I didn't recognize it because they love to chew on each other so I thought it was just them palying, but now it has spread body wide and makes her coat thin and dry with the white spots noticable underneath. Six weeks later,(the time frame I have had Lucky) I have Ruthie on abx (a cephalosporin) and I could kick myself for second guessing myself. At least I caught it now. I kept mentioning it to my friends around where I live who supossedly were in the know about APBT and they said it was just scuff marks from her playing. (Always trust your gut! I learned that in Nursing 101!!!) Next time I'll trust my nursing assessments!

What I wonder is should I have them on B12 or a vitaminC to improve their immunity or an Aveeno/Oatmeal bath? I am just waiting on my Little Bit (10 1/2 weeks) to get it now. Everyone has had all their shots but I feel I am missing something--just don't know what. Does anyone have any suggestions? You all are MUCH more trust worthy in your knowledge base and dermatology isn't my specialty in nursing. (Many of the same meds are used between humans and animals.)

THanks for reading the WHOLE thing!


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

I do believe that! My female jasmine is red and blue mixed she is gaff camelot and gotti.... she has skin issues not that terrible she just has to be on meds for another week and have this special shampoo for it.... but my sister's dog is camelot and dagger and he has never had issues.... but then the rest of my dogs don't have issues except Panzer he has allergies that makes his skin itch and his skin is oily but his hair gets dry... so he has shampoo that stops that....


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

_Poorly-bred_ blue dogs that are the result of many generations of dilute x dilute breedings are more prone to skin issues. This is one of the reasons why you do not aquire a dog from a kennel "specializing" in any one color.

You will see similar occurances in not only blue dogs, but any dog who lacks pigment overall.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Figgy and Bluefamily

What type of food are you feeding?
What was the diagnoses from the Vet? 
What does the vet have you using or giving? 
How long has this been happening? 

Please give some insite so possibly I can share some with you

Thanks 

Deb


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

geisthexe, i feed saphira authority brand ( its pet smarts brand ) cause its worked well with all my other dogs in the past. the vet says its just puppy acne and gave antibiotics when she wast 9 weeks old but that lasted a week , ill see the vet again on saturday so lets see what happens there. the shampoo the vet gave me i dont know the name but ill post it when i get home its antifungal and antibactirial ( my girlfriend is a pharm. tech. and she said the ingredients are prescription grade ). this has been going on since i got her at 9 weeks old some days are better then other but little by little she'll get over it i hope.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Figgy1682 said:


> geisthexe, i feed saphira authority brand ( its pet smarts brand ) cause its worked well with all my other dogs in the past. the vet says its just puppy acne and gave antibiotics when she wast 9 weeks old but that lasted a week , ill see the vet again on saturday so lets see what happens there. the shampoo the vet gave me i dont know the name but ill post it when i get home its antifungal and antibactirial ( my girlfriend is a pharm. tech. and she said the ingredients are prescription grade ). this has been going on since i got her at 9 weeks old some days are better then other but little by little she'll get over it i hope.


sounds like a staph infection to me... I'd be looking for stronger antibiotics.. Indi had one whe we brought her home. She went through 2 weeks of antibiotics. the first weeks didn't quite do it. Also, have your vet preform a skin scraping to check for parasites.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

i asked for more antibiotics and he said shes to young to keep giving antibiotics cause she'll get immune real quick and whe nshe gets older they wont work as well. on saturday ill ask him to do a skin scrapping to see if its a type of mange.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*specifics*

Hi Geisthexe, thanks for reading my post.

I am feeding Nutra -something for puppies in a light purple bag I get at the Feed Store. I switched from Iams puppy food because the middle kids wanted to eat what the baby was eating. Since my nine year old is still on Iams weight control Senior, now the middle kids want to eat her food. Ruthie herself just doesn't seem to want to eat plain dry food period here lately. If I add milk then she'll eat it.

I am giving cephalaxin 1 tab bid for a 10 day course for a 36 pound 6 month old pup.
I have forgotten what the vet called it other than "a skin infection that blue dogs are prone to".
I wasn't given an topical shampoos or ointments for it either.
I am giving Keflex 1 tab po bid for 10 days and it clears it up, but it looks like Lucky is about to get it again from Ruthie because I noticed the spots around his jawline again.
The time frame started when Lucky came home with me at the end of July. His cleared up after I started his meds. I guess Ruthie caught it from him then and I am just now catching hers.

I wonder if I need to change foods, add some b12 and vitamin c and give an oatmeal bath ...I really only know humans and I'd be appreciative if you could share your education. Thanks so much.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Figgy1682 said:


> i asked for more antibiotics and he said shes to young to keep giving antibiotics cause she'll get immune real quick and whe nshe gets older they wont work as well. on saturday ill ask him to do a skin scrapping to see if its a type of mange.


what a jerk! If antibiotics are what she needs then it's what she needs! if its staph your puppy will die without antibiotics. If she gets immune to them then he needs to up the dosage or change types of antibiotics. It doesn't make sense not to give an animal what it needs to be healthy. I'll check when I get home the kind they gave Indi that actually kicked the infection in the butt. I understand that they could become immune, but to me that still doesn't constitute the right to not perscribe them if she has an infection!


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

im going to the vet in the morning and im sure if i ask for antibiotics again he'll give but he is a good vet. i'll fill you in on what he says after the visit.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

As GSD said its the poorly bred dogs that have problems. Pitbulls in general are prone to skin problems, but alot of blues have been overly inbred for color which also lowers their immune system. If you want a healthy blue look for a good breeder who has a history of breeding healthy titled dogs. Also as GSD had said not for a breeder who just breeds for the color.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

i didn't pick saphira , she kinda fell into my lap. i would rather take her then see her go to some one who would fighter her or abuse her. i didn't have to take her but i did just cause i know how people are especially here in florida.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Figgy1682 said:


> im going to the vet in the morning and im sure if i ask for antibiotics again he'll give but he is a good vet. i'll fill you in on what he says after the visit.


that's good that you have a good vet. I've been to many vets and they really don't take me serious... I don't know if it's because I come in and I'm so young or if it's because I have APBTs... It maybe a combination of both!!! I finally found a good one that takes me seriously, but that vet is like 30-40 minutes away! It may not be staph... Do you have any pictures of the bumps? It is just the way you described it made it sound like the staph that Indi came home with. Whatever is wrong with your baby I hope she gets better! Definately keep us updated!!!


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

well went to the vet today, and the first thing i asked was for a skin scrap. the scrap came back for negative for mites and he doesn't belive it to be staph. what he did say was it could be allergys but he's going to treat it like it is mites. reason he gave me was the fact that she is to young to be testing for allergys, most puppys are allergic to things but grow out of it with age. he gave me more of that shampoo ( it called malaseb ) and some oral liquid med ( ivermectin ) its a month's supply. lets see what happens now.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I have that same shampoo, the vet gave it to me when Buster had ringworm.


----------

